# Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (CS:GO) Benchmark



## dVeLoPe

reserved


----------



## acpoop

Will bench when I get home on my 4590 bclk oc vs non oc and g3258 at 4.2


----------



## RaidenX

Forgot to screenshot but i average 326 fps with everything on low and res being 1440x1080. I thought i would get more than that without overclocking


----------



## freeq1g

I removed all launch options, set everything as low as possible and reverted settings made in the Nvidia Control Panel to their defaults:

*Average FPS: 435,23*


*i7-6700K @ 4,6GHz, GTX 980Ti factory (over)clock*


----------



## freeq1g

A slight increase with higher GPU clocks:

*Average FPS: 441,75 (+6,52 fps)*


*980 Ti @ 1382 MHz boost, 1848 MHz memory*


It's limited by the CPU pretty much I guess.


----------

